# Mineralize Skinfinish for NC40



## angieshel (Apr 7, 2008)

I know there are some knowledgable MAC artists on this site. Can you recommend a shade of Mineralize Skinfinish for me? I'm NC40.

Thanks!


----------



## iluvmac (Apr 8, 2008)

Medium/Dark or Dark for the Natural one and Warmed for the normal one!


----------



## nunu (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm nc43 and the MA reccomended medium plus


----------



## anshu7 (Apr 8, 2008)

i agree medium plus is a pretty safe bet for u.but i guess u r not asking about the msf naturals right?


----------



## Leilani78 (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm an NC42, and Medium Dark works for me.


----------



## alwaysbella (Apr 10, 2008)

medium


----------



## alehoney (Apr 10, 2008)

I am an NC 40 and I use the medium plus. Medium dark is too orange. I tried medium but I liked the medium plus better.


----------



## lucia_la_latina (Sep 13, 2008)

I am NC41 - but use medium deep


----------



## Susanne (Sep 13, 2008)

I would say Medium Deep!


----------



## brenbren2 (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm NC40 too and MAC M/A suggested Med Plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope it helps !


----------



## mizzbeba (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm NC40.

For MSF Natural I got medium dark.

For the FUN MSFs I looove: Warmed, Global Glow & Light Flush.


----------



## i_love_mac (Nov 14, 2008)

I have am NC40 and I use MSF in Medium Plus!


----------



## jdechant (Nov 14, 2008)

Another one for Medium Plus!!! I am also NC40...it works perfectly!!


----------

